# URL in Servlet auslesen?



## Taste (16. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Servlet, welches Routingaufgaben übernimmt und an verschiedene Webservices weiterleitet.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel:
http://localhost:8080/router/test/hallo/1
oder
http://localhost:8080/router/test2/tschüß/2
aufrufe, dann laufen beide Aufrufe über mein Servlet und werden weitergeleitet.
Wie kann ich aber an dieser Stelle die gesamte URL, durch die ich ja an dieses Servlet gelangt bin auslesen?

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine.

gruß Taste


----------



## SlaterB (16. Okt 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletRequest.html

getRequestURL() liefert glaube ich den kompletten Request,
ansonsten sind da noch ein paar andere Operationen zum zusammenbasteln


----------



## Taste (17. Okt 2006)

Alles klar, dankeschön!

Aber leider bekomme ich die Url nur ohne Parameter zurück. Wie kann ich die Parameter mit auslesen?

Also statt: xyz.abc dann xyz.abc?wsdl

Gruß Taste


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2006)

häh?
IN DIE API SCHAUEN?? ausprobieren?
die 25 Operationen musst du jetzt zur Strafe auch noch alle rückwärts aufzählen 

mal im Ernst, wenn du programmierst, wirst du in deinem Leben noch auf so viele Interfaces treffen,
willst du da immer jemand anders zu fragen obwohl meist alles übersichtlich auf wenigen Seiten aufgeführt ist?

die anderen 24 Operation enthalten übrigens auch spannende Sachen, 
die du vielleicht schon morgen brauchst,
und dann nicht mehr hier erfragen musst


----------



## Taste (18. Okt 2006)

Oops, sorry! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, was? Das diese alten Sprichworte aber auch immer Recht haben müssen  :roll: 

OK, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, hätte ich aber von selbst drauf kommen sollen / können...

Gruß Taste


----------

